# Onan Marquis 5000 Genset



## Jody (Jul 31, 2011)

Pulling hair out:smack-head:


Starting GenSet at crank will begin to run, then dies as soon as starter switch is released.
It seems to loose spark when I stop cranking. Ive installed a new electric fuel pump that is wired to a 
seperate 12v source, so I dont see a fuel problem. My question is, what would cause power to plugs to be 
cut as soon as the starter button/switch is released? Does the priming spark come from a seperate source 
than the run spark? 

Oil level is good, could it be a faulty op sending unit? if so, where is it located and how to test it?

Any Ideas?


Jody


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

My only idea would be to contact Onan and hopefully they are willing to help but I don't know much about generators when things start to go wrong. Here's the factory rep number for US/Canada and hopefully they can direct you to the support department. I got it from the Internet for "Cummins/Onan.com":

1-800-888-6626

I hope someone comes up with something better.


----------



## jeep98 (Feb 28, 2010)

my did the same thing to it was low on oil it have a kill on it so u don't blow the eng see if u have oil or add some more then try it


----------

